# rabbit food?? help please



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

hi, i have 6 rabbits and i have been buyin wagg food weekly. which you can imagine is quite costly. someone has told me that you can buy large sacks of rabbit food but she doesnt know where from, does anyone have any advice on where i can buy this from? something round the size of 15kg 20kg sacks and whats the prices?? thankyou in advance


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm just getting back into rabbits ,but i just go to our local feed merchants ,as in farming/horses ,so far i've tried bunnymunch £11.50 for 20kg but currently trying chudleys £8.50 for 15kg ,lol but i;m sure theres better on the market


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

my local pet shop sells large bags of rabbit food, and if you want something they dont stock they will order it in for you. 

you can try asking at your local


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Depends what food you want, pellets like burgess excel are better for your rabbit, have a look online most they deliver large bags to your door.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Excel is great for rabbits  Vets say it should just be a suppliment though, and that most of the diet should be grasses, veg, plants and hay. so if they have a full diet of plants and stuff you only need to feed them little amounts of pellets!

I cant stand muesli diets.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

totally agree with cupcake, 

each pellet brand has a different ratio of fiber, protein, oils etc 

I remember seeing a comparison of rabbit pellets and I remember alan and page or something with a similar name having the highest ratio of fiber. I imagine this is better if your bun can only handle very limited veg, will have a look for the link soon


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed my boy Excel dwarf rabbit, and agreed with what has been said. A rabbits diet should be made up of Hay, Grasses and fresh produce. A dry food should be compulsary.
And you can get big bags of it too! Your pet shop will probably order it for you and then phone when it is in for you to collect!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I only feed my bun a small handful of pellets every night, and then give her loads of hay everyday. This means i dont get through the pellets so quick, you can buy hay in bales from any horse stables


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah. and if your bun is not used to so much green produce you could introduce it gradually


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i feed my buns on allen and page its £8.50 a 20kg sack and is pellet. its a great food and i also add ready grass into the mix of it which is a MASSIVE MASSIVE cubed sack for £11.
i used to feed muesli but it makes the rabbits picky on what they like to eat and leave what they dont so was wasting alot of money.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> totally agree with cupcake,
> 
> each pellet brand has a different ratio of fiber, protein, oils etc
> 
> I remember seeing a comparison of rabbit pellets and I remember alan and page or something with a similar name having the highest ratio of fiber. I imagine this is better if your bun can only handle very limited veg, will have a look for the link soon


Rabbit Rehome - Choosing the Right Rabbit Food for Your Bunny is this it?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i work in a pet shop, burgess xcell rabbit pellets is one of the best foods on the market, we sell 15kg sacks for around £15 (i believe) i used to have 5 rabbits at one point (3 which were large breeds) and i would have a sack last me around 1 month or even longer. 

if you decided to put your rabbits onto a different food then please ensure you gradually put your rabbits onto it as other wise it will upset their stomachs (this goes for fresh fruit and veg also) ide also say that gradually decrease the amount of food you feed your rabbits 

in the pet shop i work in we only feed each rabbit 1/3 or a mug of pellets per day and they have hay supplied continously and veg daily !


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Think i might ask my local pet shop to order in large sacks for me spesh when i get second rabbit, my prob is that i have always tried to feed small amounts of pellets and the rest grasses and hay, he has constant access to grass and hay and veg but he just doesnt eat veg it gets cut up into small pieces as he has no incisor teeth but even the woman i boarded him with said he isnt a veg rabbit, does anyone else have this prob? what do you feed yours?

sorry im not takin over your thread lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is the link if you can handle staring at the background

have u tried him on soft herb leaves like mint and chives, and weeds? these should be a little easier on him to eat


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ahhh going mad this link : Bunnie House - Food Comparison Chart


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> i feed my buns on allen and page its £8.50 a 20kg sack and is pellet. its a great food and i also add ready grass into the mix of it which is a MASSIVE MASSIVE cubed sack for £11.
> i used to feed muesli but it makes the rabbits picky on what they like to eat and leave what they dont so was wasting alot of money.


Where do you get those from? Is it online?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Where do you get those from? Is it online?


a pet food/horse food place in essex, its in saddlers farm but they dont deliver.
there very good prices as the bale of wood shavings is only £8 too and everywhere else there about £10 due to shaving shortages


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My lot get free range of the garden all day and only have the dry food at night when shut in the hutches so they don't go hungry through the night. At the moment with George though he's still a baby so not letting him have free range yet since he gourges on the grass when he get it. I'm giving him increasing time on the grass each day and a few greens to get his belly used to it but when in his cage he has hay throughout the day and only a few pellets just to stop him being hungry, then at night he has about half a small cup of pellets to eat through the night. Pets at home do the big bags of food but not sure on the sizes or prices since I get the smaller one.

Oh yeah by the way I've switched all of mine to the excel pellets now and they love it compared to the mix they had before. Never any waste and they all pounce on it when its put to them in the evening.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

miffy likes to charge for me as soon as i open the box of excel pellets, me thinks they must put rabbit hormones in them lol


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> this is the link if you can handle staring at the background
> 
> have u tried him on soft herb leaves like mint and chives, and weeds? these should be a little easier on him to eat


Ive not actually might go get some cheers


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If they are on Wagg, you can buy big sacks of it. They cost me £8.99(he writes on the bag VAT free) from my local pet shop(or I can order it from work). Mine dont have a huge amount of it, but still get thru it! The 3 have a scoop which measures 1 cup. The giants have 1 1/2 cups and Hope pretty much gets what he wants plus bran mash (he keeps himself trim just eating what he wants) because he has no teeth! I dont get any waste with Wagg because it is mainly a pellet with a few bits mixed in, occassionally I mix a small bag of something fruity to the sack to give them a few more 'nice' bits!
Ask around your local shops, have you not got a big pet shop(other than PAH) around your way. We have 4 bulk feed shops, plus I think 8 pet shops within about 20 miles in 2 directions, no doubt more in the other 2!

*Heidi*


----------

